# Circuito para activar Rele



## pepex7 (May 26, 2008)

Hola

   Ya usé el buscador y encontré un tema relacionado pero quiero pregunta si alguien tiene por hay algun circuito (ya realizado) de una tarjeta para activar relé`s 


como esta---> http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?cPath=76&products_id=346
                ---> http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/ET-OPTO RELAY4 Manual.pdf


----------



## MaMu (May 26, 2008)

Un circuito de estos, es de lo más sencillo, lo unico importante en realidad es la forma en que quieres controlar la plaqueta: paralelo, serie, 458, etc etc.


----------



## pepex7 (May 27, 2008)

OK gracias MaMu 

Si entiendo que este circuito es facil de realizar, solo queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito ya realizado y lo queria compartir

Gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

pepex7 eso no es ningún problema, lo resolvemos enseguida, solo decime de que forma queres controlar los relés y cuantos queres controlar.


----------



## pepex7 (May 28, 2008)

Algo parecido a lo que esta en la imagen, con 4 Rele esta re bien

Gracias Mamu

Se agradese las respuestas


----------

